# GIK 244 Frequency absorption



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how far down in the frequencies the GIK 244s are? They indicate, on their web site, that it's effective below 80hz; but, they don't indicate how far below 80hz. Also, is the effectiveness based on how the 244s are hung meaning that if they straddle a corner they are effective below 80hz versus being hung flush against the wall which means they might not be as effective. Your response is much appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The tables on the absorption page clearly show the coefficients down to 63hz for both corner mounting and wall mounting.

That said, how effective they may be in a particular situation also depends on where in the room the panel is hung regardless of HOW it is hung.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok. I will go to your site and check it out. Thanks.


----------

